# does anyody train parlers



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

i have two parlor rollers 09 year (bannded) one as no hope flips very high ones sit one high sits but the other one just cant stick the rolls does any body know how to train them to stick the rolls p/t


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I can't really understand your writing but; parlors cannot fly.
Parlors can roll far on the ground when they are young, and once they get older they get shorter ad shorter.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Most young parlor rollers can fly, some even fly pretty well. As they mature they lose the ability to fly.
They usually hit their peak distances just as they reach maturity.
When they get older they develop the ability to control the roll and will not roll as far.
They roll best when they are not rolled much and are fed a low protein diet.
A friend of mine, Pete Kiser and his sons, won all 3 distance classes at the Fremont Ohio Pigeon Show last Spring.
He breeds them and keeps them in small pens, so that they are less prone to roll on their own.
He has a very large number of certified parlor rollers.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Kind of sounds to me like you are describing Parlor Tumblers moreso them the Rollers.
I have read if you work with the Tumblers they get better.Not so with the Rollers.I try and roll mine in competitons once they start shortening up I either sell them or use them for breeders.
What I do with mine is start locking them in about 10 days before they compete.Mine usually flop around for the first few days then start rolling short distances.When they can roll,in control, 30 ft I pick them up and don't roll them until the competitions.
We're having our first roll the 23 rd of October then off to Louisville.
My daughter Emily beat all the adults and was the first junior to ever win down there.I hope we can bring it home again this year


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

there young is there away i can make them roll farther


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> there young is there away i can make them roll farther


I don't think you can do any thing to make them roll further,
it has to be in their blood.


----------

